# Power Antenna



## 1081 (Jul 25, 2004)

I have a 1993 Pathfinder with an aftermarket stereo. The power antenna hasn't worked since I bought it but I figure either it has been unplugged or not connected because of the change in unit. Because my duaghter takes it through the auto car wash (at least she cleans it) and when she forgets to push the antenna in, it gets bent. I would like to either put a fixed antenna on it or a new power antenna with a separate switch to control up and down. My question is, how can I wire the switch to control the antenna?
Thanks


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

If I were you, I would stick a solid antenna on there. to many problems with power ones. Plus with a solid one, you don't have to worry about it bending in the carwash. :thumbup:


----------



## 1081 (Jul 25, 2004)

Nostrodomas said:


> If I were you, I would stick a solid antenna on there. to many problems with power ones. Plus with a solid one, you don't have to worry about it bending in the carwash. :thumbup:


 That is the way I was leaning. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

No problem...


----------



## 1081 (Jul 25, 2004)

Anyone know where I can find a good fixed antenna to replace it with? I have looked on-line and can't find any.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Go to your local junk yards. Look around, im sure one of the many cars out there will have one that will work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

IIRC, you can buy just the shaft and replace it. If the motor is shot, jus buy a new unit, even a universal one should work fine. There are 4 wires that connect to it:
signal wire (thick)
grounding wire
positive wire
up/down signal (solid +12V signals it to go up and stay up, 0V signals it to go down and stay down)

I replaced my solid shaft with a power unit. I think it looks smoother and works better than my old one ever did (although I usually keep it down).


----------



## 1081 (Jul 25, 2004)

Great information, thank you.


----------

